# STRAIGHT GAME C.C SAN DIEGO PICNIC & HOP 8-28-11



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:*JUST II LOWW WILL BE THERE...*:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Always a Goodtime.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Best picnic in San Diego !*


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WHO?????????????????????????????


bangn67 said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ELGORDO said:


> :thumbsup:*JUST II LOWW WILL BE THERE...*:thumbsup:


 Ye dat!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

LOW FOR SHOW SD NORTH COUNTY CC WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

DELEGATION C.C SAN DIEGO, CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, LOS ANGELES AND INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. North County San Diego and Inland Empire Will Be There.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

EBAY said:


> *Best picnic in San Diego !*


 THANKS MARTY


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

SOUTH.S.D said:


> DELEGATION C.C SAN DIEGO, CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, LOS ANGELES AND INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


 GOOD DEAL ITS THE SUPPORT THAT MAKES IT HAPPEN JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. North County San Diego and Inland Empire Will Be There.


 Good lookin members only c.c


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

SOUTH.S.D said:


> DELEGATION C.C SAN DIEGO, CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, LOS ANGELES AND INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


 Q vo Brother Abe DELEGATION Cen Cal will b there to support our SD BrothersCan't wait we are ready


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES AND A GREAT SHOW


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

EBAY said:


> *Best picnic in San Diego !*


 X100


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

TTT for the best event in San Diego.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS! GETS BETTER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR WITH UR GUYS SUPPORT
:thumbsup:
WHO'S BRINGING HOME THE KING OF THE COAST BELTS THIS YEAR??
*


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ill Be There Snapping Pics!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION CEN CAL WILL BE THER WITH THE REST OF THE FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SOUTH.S.D said:


> DELEGATION C.C SAN DIEGO, CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, LOS ANGELES AND INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


:yes:SIMON QUE SI COMPA:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Q vo Brother Abe DELEGATION Cen Cal will b there to support our SD BrothersCan't wait we are ready


:biggrin:Q-VO COMPA, HELL YA WE RDY:h5:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EBAY said:


> TTT for the best event in San Diego.


ttt


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

82fleet said:


> DELEGATION CEN CAL WILL BE THER WITH THE REST OF THE FAM:thumbsup:


 What part of central cali u guys coming from?


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

matthew64 said:


> TTT


*YEAH DAT'*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *YEAH DAT'*


ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

matthew64 said:


> LOW FOR SHOW SD NORTH COUNTY CC WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:


Glad our n.county patnas gonna come through


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Cant wait to talk to everybody that's coming. Make sure to bring sum chairs , canaopies , a cooler and be ready to have a blast.


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

WERE READY BROTHER. PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Cant wait to talk to everybody that's coming. Make sure to bring sum chairs , canaopies , a cooler and be ready to have a blast.


.x2


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

TTMFT 4 STRAIGHTGAME!!!! I'll be there to show love but workin on my chipper to try and catch up wit you fellas


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

can`t wait!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

Q-VO UNLIMITED THERE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Sup SD :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> What part of central cali u guys coming from?


 Tulare/Visalia


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

SOUTH.S.D said:


> WERE READY BROTHER. PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT FOR YOU GUYS


Shit .. Just tell me where!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ROLL CALL SO FAR: Bottumsup Hydrualics , Just II Loww c.c, Majestics c.c, Low For Show c.c , Delegaton c.c ( SD, LA, IE, Central Cali ), Members Only c.c , Goodtimes c.c , Groupe c.c, Dipin c.c Santa Ana , Islanders c.c , Latin Luxury c.c Moreno valley, Unlimited c.c , ..... WHO ELSE!!!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Tulare/Visalia


 DATS WUTS UP I GOTS FAMILY IN TULA VISA AND HANFORD MEANS STRAIGHTGAME GOTA TAKE A ROAD TRIP TO SUPPORT U GUYS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALL THE WAY FROM THE VALLEY BROTHA


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Q vo Brother Abe DELEGATION Cen Cal will b there to support our SD BrothersCan't wait we are ready


Were to brother got every thing ready for you guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

20 days untill the best picnic in daygo


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> DATS WUTS UP I GOTS FAMILY IN TULA VISA AND HANFORD MEANS STRAIGHTGAME GOTA TAKE A ROAD TRIP TO SUPPORT U GUYS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALL THE WAY FROM THE VALLEY BROTHA


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> ROLL CALL SO FAR: Bottumsup Hydrualics , Just II Loww c.c, Majestics c.c, Low For Show c.c , Delegaton c.c ( SD, LA, IE, Central Cali ), Members Only c.c , Goodtimes c.c , Groupe c.c, Dipin c.c Santa Ana , Islanders c.c , Latin Luxury c.c Moreno valley, Unlimited c.c , ..... WHO ELSE!!!


DONT FORGET THE CROWND OF SAN DIEGO......WILL B THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tru2thagame said:


> ROLL CALL SO FAR: Bottumsup Hydrualics , Just II Loww c.c, Majestics c.c, Low For Show c.c , Delegaton c.c ( SD, LA, IE, Central Cali ), Members Only c.c , Goodtimes c.c , Groupe c.c, Dipin c.c Santa Ana , Islanders c.c , Latin Luxury c.c Moreno valley, Unlimited c.c , ..... WHO ELSE!!!


ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> DONT FORGET THE CROWND OF SAN DIEGO......WILL B THERE


 Thats Right ! We appreciate the support Big dog!


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

GOT A FEW BATTERIES LEFT $85 A POP HOLLA IF YOU GOT THE NUMBER IF NOT GET IT FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS SOMEONE


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Who's gonna take the belt!?!?!?!


big $uge said:


> *FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEYHOP CATAGORIES:*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIEDSINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICALSINGLE PUMP RADICAL_


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: 4 the best picnic in s.d.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

who ready ?


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lets Keep This Shit To The TOP!!! I hope everyones getting ready for a good day of...good people,good food,LowRiders,music, and alot of bumper checkin:thumbsup:!! Thanks to all that support.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That's right brother!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL B THERE........


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL B THERE........


 GOOD LOOKING HOMIE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeea( in my Lil John voice )


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*i might be there with my family from LA....i'll be driving down from the BAY* :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *i might be there with my family from LA....i'll be driving down from the BAY* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: i'll be out there...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> *i might be there with my family from LA....i'll be driving down from the BAY* :thumbsup:


Coo! I'll have one ready to put in the air wit ya bro


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> :thumbsup: i'll be out there...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

looks like its going to be cracking like always dont miss it 2011 best picnic of the year


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

U already know!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :thumbsup: i'll be out there...


*right on brah....imma be with my kuzn johnnyguam \m/
*


tru2thagame said:


> Coo! I'll have one ready to put in the air wit ya bro


*fasho bradah....i'll bring some from the BAY too - i heard this is always on and krackin....gotta come and check it out \m/*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

TTT GAME TIME


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT FOR DAT STR8GAME SHIT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

After work bump keep this shit ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> *right on brah....imma be with my kuzn johnnyguam \m/ **fasho bradah....i'll bring some from the BAY too - i heard this is always on and krackin....gotta come and check it out \m/*


U heard right homie. Don't wanna miss it...... And for all the haters, every year it gets bigger and better. Can't stop it !


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:*TTMFT*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

/\--------------Once again we appreciate the support-----------/\


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Stylish Teknique C.C. checkin in


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> Stylish Teknique C.C. checkin in


Yea buddy. Ttt


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT 9 DAYS LEFT FOR THE HARDEST PICNIC/HOPP WHO IS READY?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

10 am blunt bump :420:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

82fleet said:


> :thumbsup:*TTMFT*


 Q vo....got car all cleaned up


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Time is running out people get ur shit together and be sure to make it to the event of the year


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I GOT THE DAY OFF...GOING TO THE PINIC N IM GOING TO THE MOON :420: :420:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I GOT THE DAY OFF...GOING TO THE PINIC N IM GOING TO THE MOON :420: :420:


ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I GOT THE DAY OFF...GOING TO THE PINIC N IM GOING TO THE MOON :420: :420:


Haha. I'll probably see u there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

undertaker will be there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> undertaker will be there


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> undertaker will be there


 TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dont know if its posted yet, but what is the name of the park?


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

*THE UNIQUE LADIES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 all the ladies cant wait!!!!:sprint:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

TTY for a sick ass picnic


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> undertaker will be there


OH DAMMMMMMM!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> OH DAMMMMMMM!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

hypnotiqsd said:


> *THE UNIQUE LADIES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE...:thumbsup:*


 YEA DAT


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

bump, ttt and all that shit!:biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Nite Life Santa Barbara will be there.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Nite Life Santa Barbara will be there.


HELL YEA WILL BE THEIR


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Damm the homies from Nite life Santa Barbara are making the drive up!! See you guys there


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

ITS ALMOST GAME TIME


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*DAMN IT'S GONNA BE BANNAS 4TH ANNUAL.... EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE ON THAT HIGHWAY, BRING THE FAM OUT THE GAME IS PUTTING ON ANOTHER GOOD ONE FOR S.D!*





















*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt..yez sir!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Driving 2 SD tomorrow. Hope all have a safe trip. See everyone out there Sunday T T T 4 DELEGATION FAMILY


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Every one be safe on the drive down.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Mashing on the south bound 5. 
Anyone know if there's a kick back spot tonight or cruise?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR;;;???????????????????////


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yupppp


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

WELL FELLAS ITS GAME TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERY RIDER OUT THERE "STRAIGHTGAME" TO THE TOP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fuck I'm still puttin my shit together. No sleep


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Fuck I'm still puttin my shit together. No sleep


 Hit me up 619 384 2292


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

spruce duece is loose
on the way motherfuckers!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> Hit me up 619 384 2292


Dam. I didn't see ur message till now.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT For A BadAss Picnic!


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

More Photos On www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANYMORE HOP PICS.*


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Just got back. Lots of nice rides out there. And the hop banging. Want to thank our SD brothers for everything. Also all DELEGATION chapters. We had a nice line up. 
Cen cal,LA,SD,IE


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

GOOD PICNIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latin luxury c.c. had a great time,hopping was off the hook !!:yes:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

*and if you haters didnt hear my big ass mouth on the mic today ill say it again homie.......let me know when you are having your 4th annual so i can #1 hate on it #2 attend the shit....Straight Game CC San Diego...We dont do this shit for the Fame we do it for the Game.....Big Danny Boy *


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you straight game for havin us at your picnic, I had a damn good time kickin back , grillin and chillin.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

THE PICNIC WAS FOR SURE BEST OF THE SUMMER... THERE IS NO OTHER PICNIC IN SAN DIEGO THAT CAN FUCK WITH THIS PICNIC... KEEP IT UP HOMIES...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


For those who don't know my boy FONZ got the lowrider of the year award. And it was well deserved!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the support, Our picnics wouldn't be as crackin without it. To all the outtatowners we also appreciate the drive to come hang out with us. Hope everyone made it home safe and without any issues. And get ready for the 5th annual. It will be bigger and better like always. And remember The Game Dont Stop


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

It Was A Great Picnic TTT For Straight Game! More Photos On www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

8WLn0zn


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Thanks for all the support, Our picnics wouldn't be as crackin without it. To all the outtatowners we also appreciate the drive to come hang out with us. Hope everyone made it home safe and without any issues. And get ready for the 5th annual. It will be bigger and better like always. And remember The Game Dont Stop


*I'M DEFINETELY GOIN TO BE AT THE NEXT ONE,,,,,,,THANX TO THE WHOLE STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB FOR PUTTIN ON A BADDASS PICNIC,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A BLAST,,,,,WUDDUP TO MY HOMIE MANNY FROM STRAIGHT GAME MUCH LUV MY BROTHA*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> For those who don't know my boy FONZ got the lowrider of the year award. And it was well deserved!!!


IT'S NOEL, MANNY BOOBOO. FONZ HAS THE BLAZER. LOL


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK STRAIGHT GAME C.C. FOR THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR AWARD. IT MEANS A LOT TO ME, MY WIFE AND KIDS. *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*STRAIGHT GAME 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC / HOP

**HOP RESULTS**: OUT OF 5 FIRST PLACE BELTS SD TOOK HOME 4 AND LA TOOK HOME 1

**BEST OF SHOW AWARD:** GOLD HARD TOP 63 DELEGATION C.C

**LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR:** ISLAND SUNSET (NOEL) BIG BODY LAC
ISLANDERS C.C

GOOD JOB FELLAS!
*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY VIDEO.*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> IT'S NOEL, MANNY BOOBOO. FONZ HAS THE BLAZER. LOL


Hahaha :rofl: thats what I meant NONO. I don't know y I put that.I think it's cuz I was uffin: My bad homie. But ur still lowrider of the year bro!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> IT'S NOEL, MANNY BOOBOO. FONZ HAS THE BLAZER. LOL


don't get mad at me and not post those pics u took


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha :rofl: thats what I meant NONO. I don't know y I put that. My bad homie But ur still lowrider of the year bro!!!


*wow thats pretty embarassing....what high school did u go to manny so i can send my kids elsewhere:roflmao:*


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

VIEJITOS WAS IN DA HOUSE, GREAT JOB STRAIGHT GAME!!!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO said:


> VIEJITOS WAS IN DA HOUSE, GREAT JOB STRAIGHT GAME!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> *wow thats pretty embarassing....what high school did u go to manny so i can send my kids elsewhere:roflmao:*


:rofl: I hate u


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

great picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

great picnic <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" border="0">


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THATS RIGHT BIGGER AND BETTER!!! TTT STRAIGHT GAME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> THATS RIGHT BIGGER AND BETTER!!! TTT STRAIGHT GAME!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO said:


> VIEJITOS WAS IN DA HOUSE, GREAT JOB STRAIGHT GAME!!!


Thanks for the support fellas!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Great show we had a good time out there. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LMFAO:roflmao:


theonegodchose said:


> *wow thats pretty embarassing....what high school did u go to manny so i can send my kids elsewhere:roflmao:*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> don't get mad at me and not post those pics u took


:tears::buttkick::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*there's alot of pics under post your rides/san diego rider'z meet*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP FOR OUR 4TH ANNUAL STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC/HOP...WITHOUT YOU GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN AS NICE AS IT WAS, SO THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING UP, AND LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR BUT ONLY BIGGER AND BETTER. 
ALSO, LETS SUPPORT THE ATZLAN HOMIES FOR THIER 5TH ANNUAL ON SEPT.16 2011. LETS KEEP THESE PICNICS CRACKIN IN THE BIG S.D:h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Y-TEE said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP FOR OUR 4TH ANNUAL STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC/HOP...WITHOUT YOU GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN AS NICE AS IT WAS, SO THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING UP, AND LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR BUT ONLY BIGGER AND BETTER.
> ALSO, LETS SUPPORT THE ATZLAN HOMIES FOR THIER 5TH ANNUAL ON SEPT.16 2011. LETS KEEP THESE PICNICS CRACKIN IN THE BIG S.D:h5:


you got my vote big dog :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup yup


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

any more pics


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

javib760 said:


>


Thanks for postin a pic of my shit dogg!!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $90 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Thanks for all the support, Our picnics wouldn't be as crackin without it. To all the outtatowners we also appreciate the drive to come hang out with us. Hope everyone made it home safe and without any issues. And get ready for the 5th annual. It will be bigger and better like always. And remember The Game Dont Stop


I went out there with the family and had a blast.I will definitely put you on the calendar next year for this mandatory event. Thanks for having us.


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah Dat Jack.... Big Jooooooooeeeeeee



BIGJOE619 said:


> THE PICNIC WAS FOR SURE BEST OF THE SUMMER... THERE IS NO OTHER PICNIC IN SAN DIEGO THAT CAN FUCK WITH THIS PICNIC... KEEP IT UP HOMIES...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MACH 3 COILS,SACO MOTORS AND MORE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

W H A T said:


>


LOOK 4 DA DUCE RIDERS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sunday sunday sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

CAN U BRING CHARCOAL GRILLS OR ONLY GAS???


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Dip'n down from North County on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ latins finest c.c. will b there again this year!!!!!bump


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

W H A T said:


>


so what happen


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big $uge said:


> *DAMN IT'S GONNA BE BANNAS 4TH ANNUAL.... EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE ON THAT HIGHWAY, BRING THE FAM OUT THE GAME IS PUTTING ON ANOTHER GOOD ONE FOR S.D!
> :thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok;;what da inches;;;correction,,ruler man;;;;;;so who in degio goin to l.a convention center this sunday;;;


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> ok;;what da inches;;;correction,,ruler man;;;;;;so who in degio goin to l.a convention center this sunday;;;


The bottom of the wheel next to the ruler looks about 98" , i m just sayin...:dunno:


----------

